# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Hard groeiend onderhuids bultje

## dexterr

Heb sinds een maand of 3 een hard groeiend bultje op mijn voorhoofd net boven mijn wenkbrauw,scan, echo en uiteindelijk extrusie gehad ,uitslag: verlittekend bindweefsel en goedaardig, maar... een week na de extrusie groeit en een paar mm verderop een nieuw bultje welke nu na een paar weken weer duidelijk te zien is dus weer extrusie door een plastisch chirurg, heeft iemand hier hetzelfde gehad of nog in behandeling?

Geen cyste o.i.d, bultje is kogelrond en zit vast gegroeid aan het bindweefsel/schedel, geen pijn of jeuk, geen ontsteking naar buiten toe.

enige remedie is tot nu een penicilline kuur geweest welke de groei remde( tijdelijk) maar op de PA geen infectie/ontstekings sporen te vinden.

Hopenlijk kan iemand hier wellicht meer over zeggen uit eigen ervaring, alvast dank hiervoor.

----------


## Fleurtje85

Naar de huisarts en opnieuw laten beoordelen! Wellicht kan de huisarts het weghalen of nog een keer doorverwijzen. Second opinion kan geen kwaad, daar heb je recht op als patiënt.

Groetjes!

----------

